# Frontline/Drontal alternatives ?



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi,
We have a 4 month old cocker spaniel puppy and she already has her Pet Passport.Earliest possible return date from our trip to France in June will be July 4th.We are one day ahead of Zulurita I think.

With our golden retriever,who sadly died in Brittany last September age 13,we had always used Frontline and Drontal for the tick/worm treatment when returning to UK.

I am now confused as the vet says use Advocate which does ticks and worms but not all worms.

The DEFRA site doesn't specify which treatment to use.

What is anyone else using that is acceptable for Pet Passport ?

Rita and Patp help !!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Koppersbeat said:


> Hi,
> We have a 4 month old cocker spaniel puppy and she already has her Pet Passport.Earliest possible return date from our trip to France in June will be July 4th.We are one day ahead of Zulurita I think.
> 
> With our golden retriever,who sadly died in Brittany last September age 13,we had always used Frontline and Drontal for the tick/worm treatment when returning to UK.
> ...


Our vet recommended Advantix for Spain and Portugal so we use it all the time when "over the water".
Gary


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

We use Advantix also on our 2 GSD. Protects from sandfly which is a nasty little bugger


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes Advantix is what we are going to use.

Jabulile used it as part of the treatment to come back to the UK last year.

Up until then we had used Advantix when touring and Frontline to come back plus Drontal.

However we still use Drontal as Advantix does'nt cover that part of the requirement (I believe) Well the vet didn't say just use Advantix only!

At the moment puppy is having Advocate an Milbemax as the vet reckons Milbemax is better when going by a growing puppies weight.

So guess it will be Advantix and Drontal when touring.

By the way we have just received news that her blood test is fine and we can have her pets passport now   

So our return booking is fine


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Another one for Advantix, which I give fortnightly around the Mediteranean countries. Upon return once a French vet wanted to use frontline.

Milbemax for Echinococcus tapeworm on the passport (it has to contain praziquantel so this or Drontal Plus/Droncit). Milbemax also prevents heartworm as long as you start a month before, thereby backing up Advantix mosquito repellancy. (Not sure if Drontal also protects against heartworm). 

I have a printed out table of which drugs are effective against what but the rpsgb website no longer exists and I cannot find it on the new websites. (called "Dog Antiparasitic Products" and the source was "NOAH Compendium 2009" if anyone has more time than me to search for it).

Kev


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Found a note on the table about Heartworm:

"Advocate, Program Plus, Milbemax and Stronghold are also effective against Dirofilaria Immitris (Heartworm) which is not a UK problem".

And remember that the permethrin in Advantix is very toxic to cats.


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Advantix fortnightly and Milbemax monthly including one month prior to leaving and one month after returning. We get our vet to write the prescription and then order from online pharmacy. Saves money to spend on wine


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Advantix fortnightly seems a bit strong? It's recommended once every 4 weeks. :?:


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Max

Advantix is applied forthightly to fend off the nasty sandfly :evil: . 

Quote "USE IN DOGS ONLY. For the treatment and prevention of flea infestations. Also kills & repels Tick species for 3-4 weeks. Repels Sand fly & Mosquito species for 2-3 weeks. DO NOT USE IN CATS"

Also the Milbemax is normally quartely but because of the heartworm (not a problem in UK) the doseage is monthly. This increases the cost hence my advice to get a prescription and shop online.  

Regards


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

We use our advantix with a Scalibor collar so only use once every 4 weeks. Poor things glow like Peckham spring water in the dark. :wink:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Advantix and Scalibor together are double dosing with the same type of ingredient. 

I did wonder about doing this, but as Bryansdad says I use advantix fortnightly as recommended on instructions then at least we know what the dog is getting.


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

SWMBO insists Advantix and Scalibor must not be used together and I'm not arguing with her. :? 
Seems it's an old discussion
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-90752-scalibor-and-advantix-together.html
Cheers


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. We looked into this extensively when we moved to the Algarve in 2007. It's always been a grey area with conflicting information depending on which source you believe. Leishmaniasis is rife in certain parts of the Algarve and our vet practice, with 35 years experience of treating local dogs who are infected, recommended that we take all the precautions that we can, including Scalibor collars. In the 3 years using both treatments we have yet to experience any side effects. 

Our dogs are an intergral part of our family and we would never subject them to any unnesssary treatments.

And don't even mention the caterpillars which are due to hatch any day now! :roll:


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bryansdad,

Which online pharmacy do you use ?

I have used Viovet before.Chemistdirect have good prices but you need a prescription.

www.discountpetcare.co.uk are dearer but you do not need a prescription for Advantix or Drontal or Advocate.

Helen


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Helen

we are using 365vet. This is our first time so we have no prior experience. We have ordered the drugs and posted the prescriptions and just waiting for the post man to deliver them. As it is our first time we (mainly my wife) have thoroughly researched all the ins and outs regarding pet passport and medication. I have got to say this has been quite a worrying exercise as we had never heard of sand fly, heartworm and deadly caterpillars :evil: 

Thanks for the info about not needing a prescription for the Advantix, we will check this out. When we did the maths buying online was clearly much cheaper. One thing to consider is the need for a prescription per item so one for the Advantix and one for the Milbimax. Our vet charged us £9 for each of them. Not a bad little earner for them is it?
Thanks again


----------

